# Suggest a 2 man tent



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2011)

I am hoping 2012 is going to have a blazing hot summer and we can get out and do a lot of touring.

We are looking for a top class 2 man, lightweight tent.

Any suggestions?

Steve


----------



## vernon (26 Dec 2011)

Look at three man tents as two man tents are pretty cramped with two people in them.

Here's a web site to start your searching: Cheap tents

The title is a misnomer it should really be cheaper tents.


----------



## furball (26 Dec 2011)

Decide how you want a tent to work for you before you start looking. If it's for two people, ideally you want each person to be able to get in an out without climbing over each other. Decide how much storage space and space for cooking is needed. Also consider the pacticalities of carrying the tent ie pack size and weight.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Dec 2011)

I Used a two man decathlon tent..one of the little black ones...forget the model now..it's perfect for summer touring and only £60 ish.


----------



## oldleggs (27 Dec 2011)

Hilleberg Nallo 2 expensive but very good, quick to erect, light weight and very sturdy.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2011)

Om du kan dansk, så forstår du dette! 

http://www.xxl.no/villmarksliv/telt-lavvu/telt/telt-nordmarka-2-1037133

'Tis a good tent, too.


----------



## willem (27 Dec 2011)

If you are looking for top class, and if low weight is not your top priority, the Hilleberg Nammatj 3 GT is superb. The Hilleberg Nallo 3 (non gt version) is rather lighter, and a bit less robust than their Keron and Nammatj series. The MSR Hoop is even lighter, much cheaper, but less suitable for extreme conditions.
Willem


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Dec 2011)

Depends on you budget and what you class as lightweight, and how big the two of you are and how much kit you want to fit in.

As mentioned I would look carefully at sizes and possibly go for a 3 man. IMO you can't go far wrong with Vango and they cater for all budgets and requirements.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2011)

To make things a little clearer.

We are not new to camping, we have been camping all over Europe for many years but we usually travel by motorbike where weight is not a concern.

A 3 man tent would be more suitable so we can store our panniers in the tent with us. We do not need an extreme weather tent but obviously needs to keep out heavy downpours. We are both about 5'8" tall and slim.

Very lightweight is what we are looking for as we will be using road bikes with rear panniers. Price is not a concern.

We are also looking for lightweight but comfortable sleeping bags and mats as the ones we use on the motorbike are too bulky.

Steve


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Dec 2011)

For touring next summer I will be using:

Sleeping bag: Vango Venom 400 + silk liner

Tent Vango Banshee 200 - for 2 + panniers would recommend either 300 or Tempest 300 (which gives a porch area)

Mat: Vango Grasshopper Ultralite (full)

Total weight 3.3kg cost c£200

Obviously the more you spend the lighter you can get.


----------



## User10119 (28 Dec 2011)

I borrowed a Vaude Mk II to camp at Mildenhall a couple of years back and thought it was excellent. Decent space, easy pitch, it's a 3 man tent that will easily accommodate 2 plus associated stuff in style. From memory it packed pretty small and light, and I know the guy I borrowed it from uses it for cycle-camping with his grandaughter - she does take some of the luggage, but he is carting most of the kit!


----------



## YahudaMoon (28 Dec 2011)

As everyone else has pointed out I not sure if a two man tent would be comfortable ?

I use the Terra Nova Laser Competition 2011 edition. It fits two though I would not like to share it with anyone

It's predecessor suffered from condensation problems though the 2011 edition has fixed it with a new vent system and it packs smaller. It also packs stupidly light and small

I think they retail at £230 - £350 though the older model was going for under £200 last year 

spec for the 2011 edition


Sleeps: 1 - 2



Minimum Weight: 0.87kg



Packed Weight: 0.93kg



Packed Size: 40x12cm



Range: 3 season backpacking



Flysheet: Si/Si Nylon R/S 3000mm



Floor: Si/Si Nylon R/S 5000mm



Poles: 8.55mm DAC Featherlite


Pegs: 12 x 2g Titanium


----------



## willem (29 Dec 2011)

OK this makes it clearer. As for tents, I would point you to the discontinued MSR Hubba Hubba HP (only the HP version), The Tarptent Scarp 2, or the new for 2012 Easton Kilo 3 person variant: http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi...d=35678&startat=100&id=jpxfNWcH:94.214.168.11
Also: http://upadowna.com/gear/review/easton-kilo-3p-tent
Mattresses are important because modern ones have very low weight and packed volumes. My suggestion: Thermarest Neoair Xlite or Xtherm depending on required temperature range.
Sleeping bags: PhD are the champs.
If you need panniers, have a look at the Pacific Outdoors LWT small, at just over a kilo for 36 litres.
Willem


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2011)

I'd highly recommend the Terra Nova Laselarge 3. Huge porch, spacious inner, very light (2kg) and hardy and waterproof. Sadly it appears to be discontinued but you may be able to find one still. Mine was c £300.


----------



## Brains (29 Dec 2011)

It's down to budget and what you want the tent for in the log run.

Personally I'd simply look at the Terra Nova range and pick a suitable one
http://www.terra-nova.co.uk/Product_Type/Tents


----------



## tbtb (31 Dec 2011)

I'd be wary of the Easton one for it's high mesh content - bit breezy, full mesh inners, I've found, even in south of France July. Maybe that's just me! The Laserlarge looks great - though it's 2.1kg minimum weight, which is w/o pegs, guys, etc - it's 2.3kg in real life, if that's important. If you use the terranova site, you can get 30% off non-clearance stuff using the trade-in offer.

Other options worth a quick research: big Agnes Copper Spur 2 (about 1.8kg iirc, good headroom, 2 doors, bit small maybe), or maybe the new version of the HubbaHubba (similar weight, similar pros + cons, if it has 2 doors).


----------



## mercurykev (27 Jan 2012)

If money isn't a problem, get a Hilleberg as they are such good tents. I've got a Nallo 2 GT and Keron 3 GT and both are great. The Nallo is my solo cycle touring tent, has a massive porch and weights about 2.6kg - it's also the only 2 person tent I've owned that two people can comfortably stay in. The Nallo 3 GT has even more space and only weight a couple of hundred grams more (2.8kg)


----------



## dragon72 (27 Jan 2012)

Vaude Taurus Ultralight.
Pros: Super light, super easy to put up. 
Con: You'll get to know your sleeping partner very well indeed.


----------



## rollinstok (28 Jan 2012)

I,m sure you will find a tent that is suitable for yourselves out of the ones mentioned above. My post is regarding the little extras that can make the camping experience so much better. Weight is as you know the biggest issue, but not as important as comfort. I once had an MSR tent that was superlight and great for the odd night but because I couldnt sit up in the thing ( at best I was semi-lying propped up with an elbow-not comfy at all ) I never took it on a tour. I have used a Salewa Micra ( £130 ) with great success, its light, has storage space and the entry is to one of the sides so I can sit up inside the tent and look out at the scenery and people watch which makes the stay much nicer. As far as mats go you can now buy 2/3 length self inflating mats which although slightly heavier than simple foam type mats will help ensure a good kip. As far as sleeping bags go I have a Karrimor lightweight which is more than enough for summer, I may take a sleeping bag liner with me in spring or autumn but only if the forecast is poor and if this is not enough I have worn clothes as well. I,ve never been cold after the first minute of going to bed. A lot of people I have met on the way have spent a fortune on camping gear that they do not really need, more akin to Everest in a gale than a breeze in a european valley.. others I have seen with a £20 argos special type tent driving home in the middle of the night because they are soaked...moral is you dont need to spend a fortune but dont skimp either.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Jan 2012)

I can't recommend a tent, but there should be some bargains to be had, for as Shakespeare famously said,
" Now Is The Winter Of Our Discount Tents"


I know, I'm leaving, "Taxi for Smokeysmoo!"


----------



## Aushiker (29 Jan 2012)

If I was in the market for a two-person tent I would go the Tarptent Scarp 2, the big brother to my Scarp 1. Great tent by all accounts.







Andrew


----------



## wiggydiggy (30 Jan 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I Used a two man decathlon tent..one of the little black ones...forget the model now..it's perfect for summer touring and only £60 ish.


 
Hey

I need a 2 man tent also to sleep 1 and cannot stretch to the budget of some of the recommendations here.

How've you found the decathalon?


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Jan 2012)

I have the Decathlon T2 Ultralight pro.
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/t2-ultralight-pro-id_6539976.html
It is roomy for one, it'd be tight for two. I could fit all 4 panniers in the porch.
They are occasionally on offer for around £70.


----------



## PpPete (30 Jan 2012)

dragon72 said:


> Vaude Taurus Ultralight.
> Pros: Super light, super easy to put up.
> Con: You'll get to know your sleeping partner very well indeed.


 
Spacious compared with some so called two man tents. Very robust in really nasty conditons.... we even got a good night's sleep in ours at OMM 2008


----------



## wiggydiggy (30 Jan 2012)

Mark Grant said:


> I have the Decathlon T2 Ultralight pro.
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/t2-ultralight-pro-id_6539976.html
> It is roomy for one, it'd be tight for two. I could fit all 4 panniers in the porch.
> They are occasionally on offer for around £70.


 
Coolio cheers I'll keep my eye out, touring season for me (my first one) starts in April I think but may try March if its dryish....

Still waiting on Aldi to do their next lot of panniers/racks but thats another story lol


----------



## fimm (30 Jan 2012)

Have a look at alpkit for sleeping bags and matresses.
They have also recently started doing tents, but I'm not sure if they meet your requirements, being more aimed at mountaineers.
I have a Hilleberg Akto 1 man tent and it is excellent, so if you are happy to spend cash I would certainly investigate their 2-man tents.


----------



## jjb (30 Jan 2012)

There's a terra nova solar superlite 2.2 on ebay at the moment. It's down round £50, worth watching. Don't go mad though - you get 30% off stuff direct from TN website with the tent trade-in offer.


----------



## andrew_s (30 Jan 2012)

Anticipated climate?

A tent that is suitable for the Western Isles in late September could roast you alive in the Camargue in August.
The solution, of course, is N + 1


----------



## wiggydiggy (30 Jan 2012)

Just N for me, and it's March - Sept UK. The continent will have to wait


----------



## dragon72 (30 Jan 2012)

I can also vouch for the Decathlon Quechua T2 Ultralight Pro.
I still have mine, but "upgraded" to the Vaude Taurus because it's quite a bit lighter and both the inner and fly go up together, rather than on the Decathlon tents where you have to spend an extra couple of minutes attaching the outer sheet as you put it up. 
The Decathlon T-series tents are brilliant value for money IMO for the budget conscious.


----------



## Muddyfox (30 Jan 2012)

andrew_s said:


> The solution, of course, is N + 1


 
The solution indeed







Then i decided that i did'nt really need such a big porch for solo cycle camping


----------



## theloafer (31 Jan 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Hey
> 
> I need a 2 man tent also to sleep 1 and cannot stretch to the budget of some of the recommendations here.
> 
> How've you found the decathalon?


 
how about this wiggy
http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=59871


----------



## wiggydiggy (31 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> how about this wiggy
> http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=59871


 
Saunters Jetpacker? Wayyy over my budget ATM (£50-£75)sorry

I may manage with my existing 'hiking' tent, its perfectly serviceable but will be heavy(ish) and bulky on a bike. Perhaps better to wait and upgrade to something like the Saunters when I can afford it next year.


----------



## theloafer (31 Jan 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Saunters Jetpacker? Wayyy over my budget ATM (£50-£75)sorry
> 
> I may manage with my existing 'hiking' tent, its perfectly serviceable but will be heavy(ish) and bulky on a bike. Perhaps better to wait and upgrade to something like the Saunters when I can afford it next year.


 
they asking £60 ono
Saunders Jetpacker A frame two man Tent.(maybe plus as two fit okay).Partner does not like taper down!
Tent has given me some excellent service,is still waterproof and good to go!
Partner finds it to small for prolonged use and as we are preparing to go to Europe for six months,needs to be replaced with a three man,double door green tent (suitable for Wild Camping).
Price £60-00 Ono Plus postage&packing.


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Feb 2012)

theloafer said:


> they asking £60 ono
> Saunders Jetpacker A frame two man Tent.(maybe plus as two fit okay).Partner does not like taper down!
> Tent has given me some excellent service,is still waterproof and good to go!
> Partner finds it to small for prolonged use and as we are preparing to go to Europe for six months,needs to be replaced with a three man,double door green tent (suitable for Wild Camping).
> Price £60-00 Ono Plus postage&packing.


 
Ah I see now - I was at work this afternoon and the CTC forums are blocked, I assumed it was a link to a review of the SJ Tent so just googled and got a price.

Will keep the link until Feb pay day and then see


----------



## rollinstok (1 Feb 2012)

Just to translate the capacity given when looking to purchase a tent. If the tent says 1 man it equals 1 midget, 2 man= a man and a midget, 3-man= a man a midget and a dwarf, 4 man= 2 men a midget and a dwarfs torso, 5 man= a japanese couple c/w cameras, 6 man= the spice girls, 7 man= Laurel & Hardy, 8 man = snow white and the seven dwarves. This is a commonly used system of ordering whithin the camping trade.


----------



## sunnyjim (2 Feb 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Just to translate the capacity given when looking to purchase a tent. If the tent says 1 man it equals 1 midget, 2 man= a man and a midget, 3-man= a man a midget and a dwarf, 4 man= 2 men a midget and a dwarfs torso, 5 man= a japanese couple c/w cameras, 6 man= the spice girls, 7 man= Laurel & Hardy, 8 man = snow white and the seven dwarves. This is a commonly used system of ordering whithin the camping trade.


 


voice of experience there..

I've got one of these
http://www.exped.com/exped/web/exped_homepage.nsf/0/89CEB3F73448211CC1257571003AF2CC?opendocument
It breaks the rule - advertised as a 2 man but wouild easily sleep 3 at a pinch and vestible is big enough for 2 bikes or one 'bent trike. Exped are similar style and qaulity as Hilleberg, but a bit cheaper, being made in Switzerland China rather than Sweden Estonia. 
Andromeda is maybe a bit on the big/heavy side for the OP, but I'd imagine the smaller ones are similarly well built.


----------



## Aushiker (2 Feb 2012)

sunnyjim said:


> Andromeda is maybe a bit on the big/heavy side for the OP, but I'd imagine the smaller ones are similarly well built.


 
At 8.7 Kg it would want to be a six person tent  

Andrew


----------



## P.H (2 Feb 2012)

Aushiker said:


> At 8.7 Kg it would want to be a six person tent
> 
> Andrew


 
I think that's 8.7lb or 3.95kg - Heavy but not that heavy.


----------



## rollinstok (2 Feb 2012)

P.H said:


> I think that's 8.7lb or 3.95kg - Heavy but not that heavy.


 
Very heavy.. should be looking at around 2 kg max for a lightweight 2 person tent.


----------



## vernon (5 Feb 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Very heavy.. should be looking at around 2 kg max for a lightweight 2 person tent.


 
It's not that critical when it's being carried on a bike.


----------



## Cubist (5 Feb 2012)

Robert Saunders Jetpacker. would be my recommendation for the OPs "top class" tent.

I have its predecessor, the Backpacker GC2 which I was given for my 15th birthday.(33 years ago....) A somewhat Avant Garde ripstop nylon 2kg affair, but quality materials.


----------



## rollinstok (5 Feb 2012)

vernon said:


> It's not that critical when it's being carried on a bike.


 
If you read the initial question, the member is looking for a " lightweight" tent. Almost 4 kilos is not lightweight by any stretch of the imagination. There is an awful lot of r&d with manufacturers to offer lightweight kit for backpackers/cyclists. To say its not that critical is a pretty weak argument.. almost every touring cyclist is extremely critical when it it comes to lugging weight over a long distance.


----------



## vernon (5 Feb 2012)

rollinstok said:


> If you read the initial question, the member is looking for a " lightweight" tent. Almost 4 kilos is not lightweight by any stretch of the imagination. There is an awful lot of r&d with manufacturers to offer lightweight kit for backpackers/cyclists. To say its not that critical is a pretty weak argument.. almost every touring cyclist is extremely critical when it it comes to lugging weight over a long distance.


 
Lightweight is open to interpretation......


----------



## rollinstok (5 Feb 2012)

vernon said:


> Lightweight is open to interpretation......


 
Not when you apply "lightweight" to a specific field. EG, is your touring bike light at 50 lbs ( no ), is your sleeping bag light at 3 kg ( no ) is your 2 man tent light at 4 kg ( no ). I could go on but surely you get my drift.


----------



## vernon (5 Feb 2012)

As a twenty four stone rider, everything is lightweight in comparison...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Feb 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Hey
> 
> I need a 2 man tent also to sleep 1 and cannot stretch to the budget of some of the recommendations here.
> 
> How've you found the decathalon?


 
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/t2-ultralight-pro-id_6539976.html

...it's perfect for solo cycle touring. I'm 6' 4" and foun dit to be light weight, comfy, stable, waterproof and warm...to warm at times as it's black and that isnt perfect in the sunshine.

It packs down small and fits in a pannier bag easily with loads of room to spare. You can eassemble it in less than 5 mins when you get used to it ...good if its raining. Interior pockets are usefull...mesh at rear good, and the fly sheet gives enough room for 4 pannie rbags and a cooke set etc.

Its cheap copmpared to some other tents as well.

I think it would be ok for a small couple weekend touring although you will be very close...and you cannot stand in it and only sit up at one end. TBH if it's just you its perfect for longer tours but if you are on a long tour in the rain as a couple you will probably want more space.


----------



## Aushiker (6 Feb 2012)

vernon said:


> It's not that critical when it's being carried on a bike.


 
I never undersand this point of view. Weight is weight. Weight has to be moved. Maybe someone can explain the physics but as I understand it more weight the more energy needed to move it ... 

Andrew


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2012)

..me neither...weight on a bike up hills ,,nah...give me less weight every day please.

The bike is carrying the weight itself i guess...and on th eflat, downhill it'll be carried by momentum to a degree...but up those hills and into a headwind th ereverse is true I'd suggest.

There are many very good, strong, well priced, light weight tents out there I dont get why any one would go for a heavier one.


----------



## Aushiker (6 Feb 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> The bike is carrying the weight itself i guess...and on th eflat, downhill it'll be carried by momentum to a degree...but up those hills and into a headwind th ereverse is true I'd suggest.


 
Downhill I can see the advantage ... on the flats one has to still expend energy ... more weight more energy. Uphills, well you have them covered . Headwinds ... more energy. 
Andrew


----------



## andrew_s (6 Feb 2012)

Aushiker said:


> Vernon said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that critical when it's being carried on a bike.
> ...


On a loaded bike, it's total weight that counts, so if you + bike + luggage total 120kg, an extra 1kg on the tent is a fairly small percentage difference. On a flat road, a heavy bike rolls along with not much effort at all.
Backpacking, it's more weight in the pack that counts, so a 21kg pack rather than a 20kg pack will be much more noticeable. It can be quite tiring with a heavy pack just standing around not going anywhere.


----------



## jjb (6 Feb 2012)

andrew_s said:


> On a flat road


These are the crucial words, imho. 

When I got a new phone, I was aware of the extra 20g in my pocket. 20g is minuscule! Makes a difference to my enjoyment, ambling about, more conscious of the thing. As a non-sporting rider, I suppose total weight isn't important, power-to-weight etc, but the perceived feeling of weight is central to my sense of being light and rolling easily, floating up hills (or not). If you use your tour bike every day as a commuter (as I did before starting to use a road bike for touring) then your brain is used to the weight of the bike and the body and 1kg extra on the back is quite something, unless it's tucked in with another 20kg extra on the back, I reckon. But, the person who saves 1kg on a tent is also going to save weight on everything else, so it can be a matter of 5 or 10kg perhaps. The relevant question becomes whether you'd notice the difference between 10kg and 15kg strapped to your commuter. That said, there's a joy to cycling a heavy load, the big rig, it can't be denied, on the flat and downhill at least, blazing along like an eighteen wheel trucker!


----------



## P.H (6 Feb 2012)

The 3.95 kg Exped tent linked to earlier is huge, two people could easily live in it on an extended tour, even have friends round to stay. Of course you can get lighter tents, my own 2kg Terra Nova will sleep two without any discomfort, I wouldn't want to use it on a long tour and if I could persuade my partner to do more than the odd long weekend, I'd accept a weight penalty for some extra space.
I'd never criticise the amount of stuff others decide to carry, either the weight weenies or the kitchen sinkers, I'm not carrying it for them, it's none of my business. I do however have a laugh at people who think it's OK for a solo camper to carry a 2kg tent but excessive for a couple to carry a 4kg one, I'm no mathematician, but I can't see the difference.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Mar 2012)

Aushiker said:


> If I was in the market for a two-person tent I would go the Tarptent Scarp 2, the big brother to my Scarp 1. Great tent by all accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cheers for the heads up on those tents, I've pretty much fallen in love with them and the fact they have videos's showing me the setup I'm pretty much sold.

Thanks to some good fortune (work owes me money!) my budget has gone up to £200ish and so I'm going to go for either the Moment or the Rainbow, *unless someone else gives me a better alternative? *

Moment:






Rainbow:


----------



## willem (27 Mar 2012)

My current favourite light three season two person tent would be the new Hilleberg Anjan 3 at 1900 gram for a palatial tent for two (nominally for three but that is tight). It is inspired by their Nallo, but with some weight reductions and much better ventilation. The weight is similar to some ultralight offerings, but the construction is from a different planet: good for early Spring or late Autumn in northern Sweden (that is what they mean by three season). I saw one the other day, and it made me very greedy.
Willem


----------



## Profpointy (27 Mar 2012)

oldleggs said:


> Hilleberg Nallo 2 expensive but very good, quick to erect, light weight and very sturdy.



If money's genuinely not an issue, get a hilleberg. I've their larger model kaitum 2 gt ( two porches, one very large) and it's outstanding. It was however fearsomely expensive. The nallo 2 is significantly lighter, with only one (normal size) porch - which i've also now bought for a lightweight long distance walking trip but not yet used. There's also nallo gt with a larger porch, and the kaitum 2 (non gt) with two normal porches which are in-between models. The attention to detail on these tents is really superb - little things like plastic cups at far end of where you stuff the poles, so you can put it up easily from one side; poles colour coded so you know which ne goes where, good thought to ventilation; it all goes up at once - inner outer, the lot, can get by with nly 4 pegs, stands rough weather, very light for the size / very big for the weight - but seriously expensive t can't be denied.


Middling price - i've previously stayed in a vaude, and though seemed flimsy it stood up to some evil mountain weather, was light, and very easy to put up. Good gear for sensible money

Been a bit disapointed ny terra nova, as though seeimnlgy very strong, was much more of a faff to put up, and developed a leaky groundsheet.

Tent snoberry aside, there are some incredibly cheap tents which are essentially knock offs of pukka makes which would probably be fine for cycle camping if questionable for mountaineering.

- hywel


----------



## Sara_H (27 Mar 2012)

We've just purchased a Terra Nova Laser Space 2, it came today and has been pitched in the garden and I absolutely LOVE it.

It's 3.3kg has masses of porch space (enough to fit two bikes in plus luggage) and you can stand up in it.

The standing up bit was a big plus for us as other half has a bad back (so have I in the past - tends to play up when camping) so standing as opposed to crawling in is a real bonus.


----------



## saoirse50 (27 Mar 2012)

I am awaiting the arrival of my new Laser Space 2, due tomorrow. Very excited. It will replace a much used Vango Spirit 200+ which has done sterling service, but is being passed on to younglings to give me the excuse to buy a new tent. I would have happily replaced it with the Vango- super tent for the money. However, I liked the stand up room idea and fancied a change. Hope it's as sturdy as the Vango, which has withstood much rough weather and treatment.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Mar 2012)

Profpointy said:


> ..............
> 
> Tent snoberry aside, there are some incredibly cheap tents which are essentially knock offs of pukka makes which would probably be fine for cycle camping if questionable for mountaineering.
> 
> - hywel


 
Thats what my view was of the Vango Banshee - a good little sub £100 tent that could do as a nice little biking tent?


----------



## sparkyman (28 Mar 2012)

I just got the Big Ageness Lynx Pass 1 https://www.bigagnes.com/Products/Detail/Tent/LynxPass1 
Nice and light and not as fragile looking as some of its lighter siblings.

Sparkyman


----------



## colin w (4 Jul 2012)

this would do the trick http://www.decathlon.co.uk/bedrock-id_8173531.html great lightweight tent for touring were going to use it soon for going on island cylcling camping from oban then onto ferry to mull/ rum/eigg/colonsay/bara/tiree,even short tiny ferry that crosses to island of kerrera[the perfect short trip from oban to test out your new tent and see some stunning views...colin.


----------

